# Audi A6 Overhyped IMO



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

I test drove an Audi A6 yesterday and could not have been more disappointed. I didn't think the cart felt as well-constrcuted as the 5-series and the interior seemed much cheaper (it did have aluminum not wood so maybe that was it). Pop up nav seemed like an aftermarket add-on... I asked for a quick lease quote... almost 1000 a month. I'm going with the 550 (or a 740 or 750h) if I can work out a good lease deal.

Just thought I'd put my two cents in for those looking at both.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Valentino15 said:


> I test drove an Audi A6 yesterday and could not have been more disappointed. I didn't think the cart felt as well-constrcuted as the 5-series and the interior seemed much cheaper (it did have aluminum not wood so maybe that was it). Pop up nav seemed like an aftermarket add-on... I asked for a quick lease quote... almost 1000 a month. I'm going with the 550 (or a 740 or 750h) if I can work out a good lease deal.
> 
> Just thought I'd put my two cents in for those looking at both.


How about the drive? Didn't you like it?
Did you misspell car as cart is it intentional to show your disappointment


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

I think you have to take all car reviews with a grain of salt. They are good for descriptions about content and general info, but it's only half the story. I think the C7 3.0T is a really nice car, and ultimately it comes down to personal preference and taste.


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd agree that Audi interiors, while designed aesthetically at least as well as BMWs, are built with slightly lower quality materials. And the suspension airbag disaster we had with our 2004 allroad has scared me off of Audis, perhaps deservedly perhaps not. Still, the A6 seems like a very nice car to me.


----------



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

The drive was okay but reminded me of my 97 Maxima. Thats probably an overstatement but it did not feel well-engineered as the 535/550/750. And no, I did not mean to write "cart" but that made me laugh when I realized I did.


----------



## captnmike50 (Oct 13, 2011)

I tested a loaded A6 and liked it a lot. It was fast enough, looked and felt great, even cornered very well with the sport package. I didn't consider the 2.0T, but thought the 3 supercharged was great. In the end I bought a 535i xdrive. I've had three Audi's and now have my fourth BMW. Both brands are great cars. I'm having a little buyers remorse, not about the motor or the brand, but about the run flat tires with no spare. Ive read all about the tires and I knew what I was getting into. Now I'm getting ready for a 1000+ mile trip where time and night driving will be required. I know the RF tires will get me 100 miles further if there is a failure but that's of little consolation when I'm in West Texas, New Mexico or Arizona at midnight. I'm about to buy a spare tire and a jack just to feel good, but here's my real gripe, "I didn't get a choice". Without a choice, my trunk will be fuller and less "classy" than a BMW should be. The A6 gave me a choice. I'm loving the 535, but without a choice in the future (and no acceptable retro fit option) my next car choice might start higher in the alphabet.


----------



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe I wasnt in the right mood when I drove it, I just didnt feel that "solid" feel that the BMW evokes ... also, I headed to the BMW dealership afterwards and drove a 750. Just settled on the 750AH... lease will be cheaper than the 535 and 550 I was looking at with the incentives! I just have to wait for a production date and delivery date in March.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Now I'm getting ready for a 1000+ mile trip where time and night driving will be required. I know the RF tires will get me 100 miles further if there is a failure but that's of little consolation when I'm in West Texas, New Mexico or Arizona at midnight. I'm about to buy a spare tire and a jack just to feel good, but here's my real gripe, "I didn't get a choice". 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thought you might be interested in this just announced at Bimmerzone:

BMW 5 Series F10 Emergency Space Saver Spare Tire Kit

SKU: BIM-SST-F10-KIT

Your Price: $284.95

Add 4 new high performance (non run flat tires) for another $1000 - and you should be a new man

And runflats don't guarantee 100 miles...


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

WJGreer said:


> I'd agree that Audi interiors, while designed aesthetically at least as well as BMWs, are *built with slightly lower quality material*s. And the suspension airbag disaster we had with our 2004 allroad has scared me off of Audis, perhaps deservedly perhaps not. Still, the A6 seems like a very nice car to me.


LOL, what are you talking about?

The A4's interior is head and shoulders above the 3er
The Q5's is better than X3
The Q7's is much much better than the X5
The A8's interior embarrasses everything in its class


----------



## pal joey (Nov 4, 2011)

im with you capt mike.
problem with run flats,too few shops have the tires and or equipment to provide the service.
you can easily be stuck,or at least have the concern of being stuck.
the perception is often worse then the reality.
all we seek is peace of mind.when you drop big bucks it should be a given.instead we were given uncertainty.totally unacceptable.

while reading up on the subject i came across this website.it goes back 4 years to october ,2007.
a mere 177 bmw owners favored run flats,while an overwhelming 1172 rejected them.this ongoing problem is more then four years old.bmw is well aware.yet they choose to do what they prefer instead of what their buyers prefer.at the very least there should have been a choice or an option.there isnt.thats bad business.bmw blew it,it will cost them.

http://www.bmwrunflattire.com/


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

AutoUnion said:


> LOL, what are you talking about?
> 
> The A4's interior is head and shoulders above the 3er
> The Q5's is better than X3
> ...


Yes
Yes
No way. Q7 interior is old and embarrassing. 
The best, only slightly.

The F10 materials are notably nicer than A6. A6 design a bit flashier.


----------



## baloo588 (Jul 31, 2005)

I cannot believe anyone would say BMW interiors are better than Audi. No way. Audi interior swtiches, gear shifts, wood, etc are much superior and last longer than BMW. It took BMW 5-10 years to get up to the same level as Audi and still fall short a bit. Audi will always win the interior quality and looks award. My Audi 2006 Audi A8L interior is much better quality and look then the current 7 series interior.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

AutoUnion said:


> The A8's interior embarrasses everything in its class


Actually, I think the A8 is embarassing when compared to any other car in its class. From its horrific pop-up Nav to its oversized putter of a shift lever - I just don't like it.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Valentino15 said:


> The drive was okay but reminded me of my 97 Maxima. Thats probably an overstatement but it did not feel well-engineered as the 535/550/750. And no, I did not mean to write "cart" but that made me laugh when I realized I did.


That Maxima had such a crappy rear suspension, are you saying the Audi felt (and sounded) like that? :dunno:


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

baloo588 said:


> I cannot believe anyone would say BMW interiors are better than Audi. No way. Audi interior swtiches, gear shifts, wood, etc are much superior and last longer than BMW. It took BMW 5-10 years to get up to the same level as Audi and still fall short a bit. Audi will always win the interior quality and looks award. My Audi 2006 Audi A8L interior is much better quality and look then the current 7 series interior.


Your opinion. Not shared by all.

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Needsdecaf said:


> Yes
> Yes
> *No way. Q7 interior is old and embarrassing.
> *The best, only slightly.


I've actually owned both the X5 and Q7. The Q7 has a higher quality interior by miles


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

dunderhi said:


> Actually, I think the A8 is embarassing when compared to any other car in its class. From its horrific pop-up Nav to its oversized putter of a shift lever - I just don't like it.


I guess if you want looks, then some people might think the A8's interior is ugly, but the fit and finish, no one matches it. Everything feels super expensive (Well, it actually is) and exclusive. Much more special place than the 7


----------



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Its been 5 years since I got rid of the Maxima but the cars reminded me of each other. No doubt, the Audi is a better car but (IMO) the Audi A6 is not on the same quality level as the F10.


----------



## docjat (Jul 17, 2011)

I test drove Audi a6 i am no expert but drive feel in Audi wasn't even a comparison to BMW after the drive i knew right away BMW it is. nav screen is small and pop up not much impressed with interior either. i agree with op


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

AutoUnion said:


> I've actually owned both the X5 and Q7. The Q7 has a higher quality interior by miles


Good for you. Glad you feel that way. Don't agree in the slightest.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Needsdecaf said:


> Good for you. Glad you feel that way. Don't agree in the slightest.


So, we should listen to someone who's never actually owned either car or had any sort of long term time with either?

I know exactly why the Q7 is inferior. It lacks a roundel on the front. Am I right?:rofl:


----------



## bm323 (Jul 14, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> So, we should listen to someone who's never actually owned either car or had any sort of long term time with either?
> 
> I know exactly why the Q7 is inferior. It lacks a roundel on the front. Am I right?:rofl:


Get rid of your X5 and buy the Q7. Don't delay further.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

AutoUnion said:


> So, we should listen to someone who's never actually owned either car or had any sort of long term time with either?
> 
> I know exactly why the Q7 is inferior. It lacks a roundel on the front. Am I right?:rofl:


Once again, your bias shows through. Look up at my other post, did it display BMW favoritism? Not in the slightest. I agreed on the A4, Q3, and gave the edge to the A8. Yet I'm a BMW apologist? Try again.

How do you know what my qualifications are? Moreover, what does long term ownership matter? Does it make me incapable of rendering an opinion? For all I know, you think that polyester Hawaiian shirts are the height of fashion.

Sorry if I don't drink the Auto Union, excuse me, Audi does the best interiors in the business Kool Aid as so many others do. My opinion is what it is, I did not ask for your permission to voice it.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

bm323 said:


> Get rid of your X5 and buy the Q7. Don't delay further.


It's funny how defensive people get when the word "Audi" is muttered around here. And don't even try to pull the "Audi fanboy" crap on me people. I'm the one who went from Audi to BMW.

The X5 was a replacement for the old Q7. Just because we all drive BMWs doesn't mean there is something better out there...


----------



## bm323 (Jul 14, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> It's funny how defensive people get when the word "Audi" is muttered around here. And don't even try to pull the "Audi fanboy" crap on me people. I'm the one who went from Audi to BMW.
> 
> The X5 was a replacement for the old Q7. Just because we all drive BMWs doesn't mean there is something better out there...


No, you're not fanboy, you're just foolish to get the X5 when something is better out there


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

bm323 said:


> No, you're not fanboy, you're just foolish to get the X5 when something is better out there


I could turn this right back on you and say that you're foolish for not buying the faster, better handling Audi A6 3.0T, but I'm not that dumb because I know everyone has their own preferences, but that doesn't mean you should be hating on the competition...


----------



## bm323 (Jul 14, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> I could turn this right back on you and say that you're foolish for not buying the faster, better handling Audi A6 3.0T...


Again you foolishness shows  try harder, and think where your logic failed


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

AutoUnion said:


> So, we should listen to someone who's never actually owned either car or had any sort of long term time with either?
> 
> I know exactly why the Q7 is inferior. It lacks a roundel on the front. Am I right?:rofl:


I've owned two Audis and two BMWs and driven all of them to high mileage. My observations are based on the wear characteristics of all four cars. The materials in the BMWs have been of higher quality than in the Audis, especially noticeable after 60,000 miles. Which is after most of the people around here have turned in their lease cars.

There is some rubberizing texture used on my 2005 E60 that is beginning to wear off at various touch points, which is disappointing.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

baloo588 said:


> I cannot believe anyone would say BMW interiors are better than Audi. No way. Audi interior swtiches, gear shifts, wood, etc are much superior and last longer than BMW. It took BMW 5-10 years to get up to the same level as Audi and still fall short a bit. Audi will always win the interior quality and looks award. My Audi 2006 Audi A8L interior is much better quality and look then the current 7 series interior.


Audi interiors fall apart in my experience. That's my gripe. They look and feel nice when new but within 1-2 years things start breaking and Audi doesn't cover anything under warranty so once it happens they declare the problem "normal wear and tear." My BMWs have had interior issues too, but the dealers replaced anything and everything.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> Audi interiors fall apart in my experience. That's my gripe. They look and feel nice when new but within 1-2 years things start breaking and Audi doesn't cover anything under warranty so once it happens they declare the problem "normal wear and tear." My BMWs have had interior issues too, but the dealers replaced anything and everything.


Looks to me like one Brand stands behind their product and one brand does not, who would you rather buy a $60,000 vehicle from?


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

I like audi's however their dealer network is terrible when compare to BMW's. It harder to find a good Audi dealer in nj than a BMW dealer. Everytime I go in a Audi dealer all they do is bash BMW.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Elias said:


> Looks to me like one Brand stands behind their product and one brand does not, who would you rather buy a $60,000 vehicle from?


And BMW stands behind their product so much better right? 

You need to go take a look at the F10 forums... tire issues, throttle tip in problems, peeling buttons, etc


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

eazy said:


> I like audi's however their dealer network is terrible when compare to BMW's. *It harder to find a good Audi dealer in nj than a BMW dealer*. Everytime I go in a Audi dealer all they do is bash BMW.


I'm always in NJ. Bell Audi vs Open Road BMW. The Audi dealers are amazing people, whereas the Open Road has a case of *********gery.

What do you think BMW dealers do now? All they do is bash Audi. It's funny because I go to the BMW and Audi dealers around here all the time and both of them bash each other, *never* MB. It's almost as if Mercedes doesn't exist :rofl:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

AutoUnion said:


> And BMW stands behind their product so much better right?
> 
> You need to go take a look at the F10 forums... tire issues, throttle tip in problems, peeling buttons, etc


In my experience BMW tries to fix the problems and when all else fails, they buy your car back. Audi they tell you the warranty doesn't cover plastic peeling, broken switches, loose door gaskets because all of those are "normal wear and tear."


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

eazy said:


> I like audi's however their dealer network is terrible when compare to BMW's. It harder to find a good Audi dealer in nj than a BMW dealer. Everytime I go in a Audi dealer all they do is bash BMW.


Well i dont want to confront... but i have been to both BMW and Audi dealers almost every one near by... from my experience Audi dealers are way far better... both with price and communication than BMW dealers...Most of the dealers are so arrogant they think its BMW and they dont have to do anything to sell them?....and the wprst ones being Open Road and Moorestown BMW

Give a try to Bell Audi once...:thumbup:


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

AutoUnion said:


> I'm always in NJ. Bell Audi vs Open Road BMW. The Audi dealers are amazing people, whereas the Open Road has a case of *********gery.
> 
> What do you think BMW dealers do now? All they do is bash Audi. It's funny because I go to the BMW and Audi dealers around here all the time and both of them bash each other, *never* MB. It's almost as if Mercedes doesn't exist :rofl:


A lot of people I know went to bell Audi and had lot of problems with them. Other bad Audi dealers in
The area are DCH, Princeton, & schiender Nelson. I get my BMW service at circle in eatontown who are pretty good. I heard good things about flemington and jmk BMW.


----------

